# Shimano sienna and Spiderwire any good?



## Lachy (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi, guys, i'm just flicking through a magazine with a shimano sienna reel and some SpiderWire EZ braid for real cheap.
$10.00 for the braid 
and for a Shimano sienna 1000FD reel $40.00 
i was thinking since my current estuary plastics rig is just about buggered, are these 2 items any good? quality wise, and other factors like durability.
hoping for some feedback from someone that's used these. 
i am thinking about picking them up for my plastics outfit, but because they're so cheap, it's got me wondering... the reel looks pretty great, 4 ball bearins and is said to fit the bream and flathead market..
with those 2 being the main species i chase shortly followed by small trevally. 
so anyway, back to the point, has anyone used this reel or braid? and what's it like?

cheers in advance.
Lachy.


----------



## Lachy (Nov 22, 2010)

yeaa, i intend on getting crystal fireline, but at $10, i have to know how it performs... :lol:


----------



## Lachy (Nov 22, 2010)

fair enough, do you take a lot of care with the sienna e.g cleaning and regreasing, keeeping clear of salt water and that? 
coz i know i can be a bit harsh on reels... 
would the sienna put up with my bad reel handling? :twisted:


----------



## geeza (Oct 11, 2009)

had a spool of ez 10 pnd ages ago and it was not to bad it did the job


----------



## Lachy (Nov 22, 2010)

alrighty then, a new soon sienna is coming my way... might grab the braid... i'll see what cash is like at the end of the week :lol:


----------



## ohagas (Dec 4, 2006)

The Sienna's are great value for money and at $40 you can't go wrong. You would have paid a lot more 6 yrs ago.
The only fault they have is that the clicker tends to go. They may have addressed this though, in the new model, I'm not sure. Only maintenance required is to wash with a damp cloth and spray the metal parts with Inox or similar (same treatment as any reel really. Certainly no need to 'dunk' in freshwater).
As for the spiderwire...can't comment on that.


----------



## Lachy (Nov 22, 2010)

alright thanks for all the feedback guys...


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

Mate ive got a couple of siennas and there great . Bcf put them on special once in a while with a graphite rod for $69 , put some 4lb berkely crystal with similar leader and your set for the estuaries .


----------



## Lachy (Nov 22, 2010)

alrighty, thank you very much, i'll deffinitely be investing in one... 
i don't think i'll blow the $10 on the firewire just save up $25 i think it is for a spool of crystal fireline


----------



## sandyfreckle (Feb 17, 2009)

All I can really add is that Spiderwire may have a tendancy to give you wind knots and some casting issues.

But, as has been mentioned, for the price you can't go wrong. If it brings you to tears, take if off and throw it away.

Cheers.


----------



## bigtez (Apr 14, 2009)

+1 to the Sienna endorsements.

I wouldn't touch the EZ Braid. It has a coating on it that makes it stiffer then your fishing rod, and is to slippery for average knots to hold. You need to triple the amount of turns to get it to hold. It didn't seem like it was settling or wearing in after a month of regular use. I was given a spool and after using it for a while still felt ripped off. Hang on to the tenner and put it towards some fireline.


----------



## Lachy (Nov 22, 2010)

alrighty thank youu.. fireline and a sienna it is


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

sienna's are a great little reel and very affordable too Ive got my 2500 sienna on a Shimano sonic pro from a BCF special, $69


----------



## Lachy (Nov 22, 2010)

yeaa, another guyy mentioned he got his sienna in a combo at BCF for $69 as well  
to be quite honest, i'm just gonna scab 25 bucks off mum and go pick up a spool of fireline  
it's great to get so many helpful replies  i love this forum.


----------



## Lachy (Nov 22, 2010)

yeaa, I ended up getting a Shimano Aernos 2500 SP reel for an extra 20 bucks and i'm grabbing a 3-6 kg Shimano estuary raider and some 6 pound fireline around christmas, and i gotta stock up on flurocarbon leader. probably get a few differently weighted spools.  
so i'm not sure whether to go with Vanish or Berkley Trilene, i don't think there's really any difference..


----------

